# جميع اسطوانات فيديو تعليم ساب وغيره للمهندس ايمن الزهيري



## حمدان عوضين (1 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اقدم لكم اليوم 5 اسطوانات للمهندس أيمن الزهيري والموضوع في غاية الأهميه ويارب يعجبكم وارجو منكم الدعاء للمسلمين والإسطوانات عبارة عن التصميم بالساب والإكسل وشرح الفرق بين الساب والإيتابس وشرح تصميم السلالم وانواعها والكثير 

*
للأخوة الذين يريدون كلمة السر هي
 Damasgate.com/vb*​
cd1
ifile.it
http://ifile.it/0peym6s
http://ifile.it/ba0oynj
http://ifile.it/yapulh8
http://ifile.it/y1hzbls
http://ifile.it/f51bde7
http://ifile.it/w7p9f06


Rapidshare.com
http://rapidshare.com/files/144963969/cd1.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/144963938/cd1.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/144964018/cd1.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/144964183/cd1.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/144961355/cd1.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/144961964/cd1.part06.rar

---------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------

CD2
ifile.it

http://ifile.it/y35zlrh
http://ifile.it/r25h0vf
http://ifile.it/28dyst7
http://ifile.it/i3yd90s

Rapidshare.com
http://rapidshare.com/files/144970797/cd2.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/144971063/cd2.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/144971238/cd2.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/144968454/cd2.part4.rar

---------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------
CD3
ifile.it
http://ifile.it/kra73yt
http://ifile.it/yu7jinp
http://ifile.it/m9oeugt
http://ifile.it/5tnhmwb

Rapidshare.com
http://rapidshare.com/files/145025967/cd3.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/145026182/cd3.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/145026362/cd3.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/145025062/cd3.part4.rar


---------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------

CD4
ifile.it

الجزء الاول

 http://ifile.it/l0846tw

الجزء الثاني 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/11626425/cd42.rar.html

او 

http://ifile.it/z3px2oi


الجزء الثالث 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/11627091/cd43.rar.html

او 

http://ifile.it/oiz6brc

او روابط على الرابيدشير للثلاث اجزاء

Rapidshare.com
http://rapidshare.com/files/145458015/cd4.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/145474750/cd4.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/145474104/cd4.part3.rar

---------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------

CD5
ifile.it
http://ifile.it/xycatle
http://ifile.it/n45t9we
http://ifile.it/30cn4d6


Rapidshare.com
http://rapidshare.com/files/145542395/cd5.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/145542443/cd5.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/145542410/cd5.part3.rarجميعا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (1 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
رغم انى نزلت الملفات دى من قبل لكن جزاكم الله خيرا وربنا يوفقك


----------



## eng abdallah (1 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد بكور (1 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لكم جميعا وسدد الله خطاكم وجعلكم ذخرا للمسلمين


----------



## احمد نابليون (1 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا علي المجهود الرائع
الحقيقو كنت محتاج لها جدا


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (2 أبريل 2009)

ربنا يرزقناو يرزقك الجنة


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (2 أبريل 2009)

الرجاء وضع كلمة السر لفك الضغط


----------



## eng_houssam (2 أبريل 2009)

مشكور اخي على الملفات
للأخوة الذين يريدون كلمة السر هي
Damasgate.com/vb


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (2 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخونا حسام بس عايزك تعرفني ايه سبب ان الاسطوانة 3 متشتغلش اوتو رن اقصد مبتفتحش القايمة الرئيسية


----------



## محمددنيا (3 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا و جزا الله المهندس أيمن ( معيدنا فى الزقازيق ) ألف خير


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (3 أبريل 2009)

هو المهندس ايمن شرح ايتابس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## anass81 (3 أبريل 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> هو المهندس ايمن شرح ايتابس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



السلام عليكم

منور اخي ابراهيم , انا زي ما فهمت ان ضمن المحاضرات مقارنة مع الايتابس, على العموم أنت نزل الاسطوانات و اتأكد من الموضوع:67:

وسوف اعدل العنوان علشان خاطرك


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (3 أبريل 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> هو المهندس ايمن شرح ايتابس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
فينك من فتره اخي ابراهيم 
وحشني والله

الاسطوانه الرابعه 
شرح ايتابس وطبعا رائعه انصحك بها


----------



## qssder (10 يوليو 2009)

الاسطوانه الرابعه الرابط الثاني والثالث منتهي expired


----------



## مهندس الامبراطورية (10 يوليو 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم وجزاك الله خير
و بارك الله في أستاذي م / أيمن عبدالسلام
ونفع الله به فهو أهل لذلك ان شاء الله


----------



## سمنياب (10 يوليو 2009)

انا حملت الجز الاول والثاني الثالث من الاسطوانة الاولى ولكن فك الضغط يرفض معي ويقول فيه خطأ

ارجوا من الاخوان التوضيح لي او التاكد من الروابط

تحياتي لكم


----------



## sami engineer (18 يوليو 2009)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks


----------



## reda1966 (20 يوليو 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## mohy_y2003 (20 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً اخي الكريم - وجزا الاخ المهندس ايمن خير الجزاء .............. وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## احمد كم الماز (20 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً ,,,,,,,,,,,, مشكور


----------



## فراس مهنا (21 يوليو 2009)

الله يعطيكم العافية ويوفقكم


----------



## ahmed.hosny (23 يوليو 2009)

مشكور جداا يا اخي وربنا يباركلك


----------



## eng_osman7afez (24 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وسدد خطاكم ونفع بكم وبعلمكم المسلمين جميعا


----------



## alihassa (28 يوليو 2009)

مشكوروجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ميرا1985 (28 يوليو 2009)

يسلموا يا بش مهندس 
ويعطيكم ألف عافية 
وموفقين دووووووووووووووووم


----------



## محمد دهشورى (28 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على المجهود المميز


----------



## محمد دهشورى (28 سبتمبر 2009)

لكن بالرغم من المجهود الرائع الا انى عندما احاول فك ضغط الملفات يعطى اخطاء كثيييييرة 
وعندما افتح الناتج من فك الضغط اجدها مجلدات فااارغه
؟؟؟؟؟؟
ارجو افادتى وشكرااااا


----------



## محمودشمس (28 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر علي الاسطوانات


----------



## ENGSAYEDAZAM (11 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا ربنا يجزيك عنا كل خير ويرضي عنك ياريت لو في اتوكاد بنفس الطريقه


----------



## baby_hasha (18 نوفمبر 2009)

بجد الشرح يفهم جدا حتى لو حد اول مرة يتعامل مع الساب
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (19 نوفمبر 2009)

باذن الله ملفات ستكون جيده جدا وجارى تحميلها الان
بارك الله فى معدها وعارضها امين يارب العالمين


----------



## chixoo (20 نوفمبر 2009)

الف شكر فعلا على الاسطوانات الهايلة ديه و ربنا يجزي الباشمهندس ايمن خير عننا جميعا


----------



## عبيرعلي حسن (5 يناير 2010)

شكرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع ولكن الرابط الثاني والثالث غير شغال فالرجاء رفعهم مرة اخري 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هارون الخليفة (10 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## tamerpower (23 يناير 2010)

الف شكر على الاسطونات


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (23 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
البشمهندس ايمن عبد السلام انا اخدت عنده دوره فى الساب 
اسلوبه مميز فى الشرح 
ربنا يبارك فيه ويزيد من امثاله


----------



## محمودشمس (23 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير


----------



## ma-tawa (24 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير
بس بتمنى تكون هاي السيديات مسموحة للنشر بالمنتديات
والا صارت محرمة ولا يجوز توزيعها الا باذن صاحبها
أرجو الله أن تكون مسموحة للتوزيع


----------



## anwarco (1 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## anwarco (1 فبراير 2010)

مجهود طيب مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد زيدو (1 فبراير 2010)

*ربنا يرزقناو يرزقك الجنة*


----------



## عبدالله المسعودي (2 فبراير 2010)

كل الشكر على الأقراص

وأرجو منكم رفع الجزء الثاني والثالث من القرص الرابع

لأنهم محذوفات من الـ ifile وأنا ما عندي حساب رابيد شير عشان احمل منه

خالص التحية


----------



## مهندس احمد فاروق (3 فبراير 2010)

الله واكبرالله واكبر والله مصر لسه بخير


----------



## الغندوور (4 فبراير 2010)

اللهم أدخلنا الجنة مع الأبرار​


----------



## manegEng (5 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خير كل اللى قدموا الموضوع مهندس حمدان, مهندس ايمن الزهيرى
كنت تمنى حد يدلنى اى من السى دى الموجودة خاصة بالاتوكاد" شرح مهندس ايمن الزهيرى"
فى انتظار ردكم الكريم


----------



## manegEng (5 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خير كل اللى قدموا الموضوع مهندس حمدان, مهندس ايمن الزهيرى
كنت تمنى حد يدلنى اى من السى دى الموجودة خاصة بالاتوكاد" شرح مهندس ايمن الزهيرى"
فى انتظار ردكم الكريم


----------



## engineer ghaly (5 مارس 2010)

الاسطوانه الاولى لم تعمل 
بيقول ادخل الاسطوانه
حلها ايه يا جماعه


----------



## touffik (6 مارس 2010)

الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## محمد يوسف محمد عوا (24 مارس 2010)

الف مبروك للمهندس ايمن ومناقشتة لرسالة المجستير وهى بعنوان تدعيم الكمرات


----------



## فارس حسن (1 مايو 2010)

ألف شكر الك أخي الكريم.............


----------



## SAMEHBANNA (1 مايو 2010)

عبدالله المسعودي قال:


> كل الشكر على الأقراص
> 
> وأرجو منكم رفع الجزء الثاني والثالث من القرص الرابع
> 
> ...



ياريت حد يرفعلنا الجزئين الناقصين على اى موقع غير الرابيدشير

ومشكورين مقدماً


----------



## العمدة75 (19 مايو 2010)

اللهم مانى اسئلك الجنة لجميع من لا يبخل علينا من علمة وكل المسلمين


----------



## engaymaneid (19 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ..... جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## ايمن فرحات (5 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعالها الله لك حجابا من النار يوم القيامة


----------



## هشام عمارة (17 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## qssder (25 يوليو 2010)

الجزء الثاني والثالث من الاسطوانة الرابعة الرابط منتهي ياريت يتم الرفع مرة اخرى


----------



## ناصر الحداد (25 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_osman7afez (25 يوليو 2010)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (27 يوليو 2010)

شكرا ليك يا بشمهندس 

وشكرا جدا جدا للمهندس ايمن


----------



## eng_belga (7 أغسطس 2010)

*احتاج مساعدة*

_ السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كيف الحال يا اعضائنا الاعزاء , ارجو ان تكونو في تمام الصحة والعافية
احتام مساعدتكم في حل مشكلتي 
لدي اربعة اعمدة بعد الصب مالت 4 سم في المستوي الرأسي , هل تحتاج هده الاعمدة الي إزالة او يوجد حل أخر غير الإزالة 
وشكرا لكل من استطاع المساعدة ومن لم يستطع_


----------



## سميغول (11 أغسطس 2010)

ما شاء الله متشكر كتييير


----------



## محمد حسنين محمود (13 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## لبيب مكاوى (13 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع وان شاء اللة يجعلة اللة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ranem2006 (15 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (10 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## رمزي2009 (11 سبتمبر 2010)

الرجاء مراجعة ال cd4 الرابطة الثانية والثالثة لا يوجد بها ملفات وشكرا


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (11 سبتمبر 2010)

thx 2 much my friend


----------



## رمزي2009 (11 سبتمبر 2010)

الرجاء من المشرف تعديل روابط ال CD4 و وضع الروابط الجديدة 

CD4

الجزء الثاني 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/11626425/cd42.rar.html

او 

http://ifile.it/z3px2oi


الجزء الثالث 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/11627091/cd43.rar.html

او 

http://ifile.it/oiz6brc

م. رمزي نبيل


----------



## سنا الإسلام (11 سبتمبر 2010)

رمزي2009 قال:


> الرجاء من المشرف تعديل روابط ال cd4 و وضع الروابط الجديدة
> 
> cd4
> 
> ...



تم التعديل
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حب المعرفة (15 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور على كل الفيديو ولكن ما هو البرنامج اللي بشغلها وألف شكر لك...............


----------



## hema.eliwa (18 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohandes.ms (24 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

انا باشكر السيد المهندس / ايمن ..... دكتور مهندس إن شاء الله 
ولكن لي طلب ورجاء ان يتم رفع الإسطوانات علي موقع الميديا فاير حيث ان جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بي مظبط نفسه علي موقع الميديا فاير ولا ينسجم مع اي موقع آخر
فبرجاء تلبية طلبي ولكم مني جزيل الشكر
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## myada1 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hamody52 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجو من المهندس ايمن الزهيرى رفع برامج تصميم الاساسات الخاصة به المعروضة فى فيديوهات الشرح وله جزيل الشكر لانى تعبت جدا فى البحث عنها اتمنى لويلبى هذا الطلب


----------



## hamody52 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجومن المهندس ايمن الزهيرى رفع برامج تصميم الاساسات الخاصة بك المعروضة فى فيديوهات الشرح ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## yaser Oryasso (15 ديسمبر 2010)

السلامو عليكم م/ ايمن جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك بس فيه عندى مشكلة فى الجزء الخامس من السى دى الاول مش بينزل خالص يا ريت لو فيه رابط تانى او تعيد رفعه انا اسف انى طولت عليك و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed_zozo2006 (14 يناير 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا و جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (8 فبراير 2011)

أنا برفع إسطوانات ساب وإيتاب للباشمهندس أيمن عبد السلام من جديد 
وإن شاء الله أخلص فى اقرب وقت


----------



## عفق (19 فبراير 2011)

thank you


----------



## hokaloka (20 فبراير 2011)

مشكور


----------



## hokaloka (20 فبراير 2011)

ياخي وين البرنامج


----------



## hokaloka (20 فبراير 2011)

01


----------



## hokaloka (20 فبراير 2011)

21


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (22 فبراير 2011)

تسلم ايدك والله


----------



## ajdyc (16 مارس 2011)

بجد بجد تسلم ايدك

موضوع اكتر من راائع


----------



## eng_egp (13 أغسطس 2011)

ساااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب


----------



## اميره جوهر (16 أغسطس 2011)

تكرم 
وتسلم ايديك


----------



## طاهر عاشور (31 يناير 2012)

معظم الملفات مش راضيه تنزل ياريت حد يرفعها تاني


----------



## Eng.ahmedsalah (4 فبراير 2012)

يااا شباب ارجوكم الرفع على ميديااا فير 

حتى تعم الافادة على الجميع 

انا عاوز اتعلم ساب وكل ما ادخل موضوع الاقى روابط مش بتساعد على التدوين انا عاوز اجدون من ميديا فير 

يااريت لو فى موضوع تعليم ساب حد يجبلى الرابط بس يكون تدوين رابط ميديا رابط
ويكون شرح من الصفر لانى ماعرفش اى حاجة


----------



## سمسمعلىاب (23 فبراير 2012)

مشكور جدا جدا وان شاء الله يكون فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## saadmuhsen (23 فبراير 2012)

جميع الملفات ما ينزل اي كلها معطوبه ارجوا ان تحمل من جديد على فورشير ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## never_ die (21 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى الكريم
ارجو ان يتم رفع الاسطوانات على روابط ميديا فير حتى يسهل تحميلهم 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## المهندس الامين (21 يوليو 2012)

في الرابط ادناه روابط فعالة لاسطوانتي دورة إعداد مهندس مدنى للمهندس أيمن الزهيرى بروابط ميديافاير جديدة. وهي من رفعي:​

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/330747


----------



## وليد مراد (23 يوليو 2012)

شكرا علي المجهود الرائع جعله الله في ميزان حسنات كل من ساهم فيه


----------



## حسن احمد (29 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه


----------



## yasernagy2010 (26 مارس 2013)

فين مش موجود


----------

